# How do I know when my virus protection expires?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I bought a laptop a few months ago with Macafee installed. I think it overrides any Microsoft protection. How do I know when it expires and what do I do next?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Open the McAfee application and the first page will have the subscription details


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> and what do I do next?


Once it expires, you can choose to renewal your subscription, however, I suggest you remove McAfee and download/use Microsoft Defender.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should get an email or nag screens when about to expire. unless you want to keep it, you can either install the protection you want or activate microsoft windows defender since it is already installed. Personally I would stick with windows defender since it is free and you can forget it once activated.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks. And apparently Defender can't work if Macafee is installed?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

